# leo question



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

what would i get from:

*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F mack Snow Enigma Het Bell*
*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F Raptor*
*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F Aptor het Raptor*
*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F Reverse Stripe Eclipse het Raptor*
*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F Jungle het Raptor*
*M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F REVERSE STRIPE HET RAPTOR*
thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jmaster said:


> what would i get from:
> 
> *M temper albino het 100% blizzard X F mack Snow Enigma Het Bell*
> Worst case mack snow enigma is 1copy hypo and 1 copy enigma
> ...


Answers in red above


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

hey
cheers
got one more for you quickly

male temper albino 100%het blizzard X female Bell Enigma (red eye enigma)


cheers


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Either 50% enigma het bells and tremper poss het blizz
50% normal het bells and tremper poss het blizzard.

Or 100% enigMa het bells an tremper poss het blizzard, if your enigma is homozygous


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

hey
cheers
whats a homozygous?
cheers


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

You need to be careful with some of those pairings when it comes to the enigmas, if any of them are 2 copy the offspring have a higher chance that they will suffer from problems and need to possibly be pts.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> You need to be careful with some of those pairings when it comes to the enigmas, if any of them are 2 copy the offspring have a higher chance that they will suffer from problems and need to possibly be pts.


As far as I am aware, there is no evidence to suggest this is the case. If that has changed do you have any links?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> As far as I am aware, there is no evidence to suggest this is the case. If that has changed do you have any links?


I was under the same impression.
Also none of the pairings would have any chance of producing homozygous enigmas.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I was under the same impression.
> Also none of the pairings would have any chance of producing homozygous enigmas.


Yeah, I'm not sure what was meant, whether homozygous enigmas are more likely to develop problems, or offspring of homozygous enigma.

Either way, I'm not aware of any evidence for either case.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what was meant, whether homozygous enigmas are more likely to develop problems, or offspring of homozygous enigma.
> 
> Either way, I'm not aware of any evidence for either case.


There is no proof that a [2C]Enigma would be any differant to a [1C]Enigma.It people assuming that just coz some [1C]Enigmas express undesirable traits.That [2C]Enigmas are bound to be worse but at the same time to meny people are to scared to bred for [2C]Enigmas on pursose to find out.On the other hand we don't even know for sure whather [2C]Enigmas are possible in the first place coz for all we know [2C]Enigmas may die as embryos.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

gazz said:


> There is no proof that a [2C]Enigma would be any differant to a [1C]Enigma.It people assuming that just coz some [1C]Enigmas express undesirable traits.That [2C]Enigmas are bound to be worse but at the same time to meny people are to scared to bred for [2C]Enigmas on pursose to find out.On the other hand we don't even know for sure whather [2C]Enigmas are possible in the first place coz for all we know [2C]Enigmas may die as embryos.



Thats a very good point gazz, related to my previous post all my enigmas i got this year had some sort of head wobble thing


----------

